# Cassie



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay here is Cassie's new thread. She will be three months tomorrow. She is such a pip. She has the whole house jumping. Zoey is still reserving judgement. Gabe is in love, Cassie reciprocates. Bella, the queen, went from Cujo when Gabe first came to La Policia. If it looks like Gabe and Cas are getting to rough she jumps in to make sure the fun stops. LOL

Okay I know I posted the one with Gabe and Cassie in the puppy breath thread but I just love that photo.










Clean warm sheets mmmmm 









She tears Gabe up


















What do you mean no?









Too cute for words


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Oh! I recognize that belly rub position! Isnt' she funny how she will just flop on her back for a belly rub! She'll lay there forever too as long as you are rubbing her belly. 

Such a doll! Looks like she is well on her way to taking over!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cassie is adorable!! You have got to be having a lot of fun at your house.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG what an adorable baby. Look forward to watching her grow and thrive with your loving care. Keep the pictures coming, pleeeeeese!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cassie is darling! That "No?" photo is melting, how do you resist?

I can't remember how Gabe fits in, though... I know Bella and Zoey, but have somehow missed Gabe's part in your home.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So cute, what a precious face! Again congrats!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

She is so so cute! What a sweet little face


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh what a cutie pie .. I especially love that first pic


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

aw, such a cute puppy. she has beautiful eyes


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

She's really is adorable! Thanks for the new pics.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How could you possibly say no to that little face? Great photos!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She has the sweetest little face. Enjoy.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

What a sweet, sweet face! Congratulations!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So cute


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhh Luna, your hands and heart are full. But if your hands get too full you know who can take her off your hands for a while. She is turning out to be as beautiful and spunky and lovable as I imagined in all my IWAP moments. Thanks for starting this thread so we can keep tabs... I also love that first picture too. definitely a calendar picture.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AAAWWWWWWWW ! Oh bestill my heart!! Cass is an absolute gem. Maybe a bratty one, but a beauty nonetheless. lol


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

oooohhhhh.... she is darling!!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Cassie bratty? Never! Opinionated and bossy? Definately, but bratty? LOL

So so cute Luna! Keep the pics coming! Kisses to Gabe the babe for being such a good older brother!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a pumpkin.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

There are no words that would do justice to how sweet that little face is!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Love the picture of Cassie on her back. I could never say no to that face!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad you started Cassie's thread - she is just adorable and what a spunky little girl! It sounds like she will be ruling the roost in no time! She definitely has Gabe under her spell!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I found Jack's sister! Thank you for starting the thread, now I know Jack's sister's now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

How cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Love the picture of Cassie on her back. I could never say no to that face!


Me too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh!! That second picture reminds me so much of Augie when he was a wee pup, except Cassie is darker around the eyes. They grow much too fast. They look like they are having sooo much fun. How precious. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Augie is gorgeous. 

Cassie definately has got the household excited. 

Gabe is my HRI Foster boy. He is just so sweet with her. They play for hours on end. Not sure what she will do when he is gone, they are in love. Guess I will have to get another puppy. LOL 

I should have some more picture sometime next week. Got a great one of hubby tonight with all the dogs on his lap. 

She and Gabe are both presently sleeping the sleep of the played out. haha


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> Gabe is my HRI Foster boy. He is just so sweet with her. They play for hours on end. *Not sure what she will do when he is gone, they are in love.* Guess I will have to get another puppy. LOL


Ahhh, dare I state the obvious.... that you may need to fail Fostering 101? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would love to fail fostering 101 but I'm trying so hard to do the right thing for Gabe. He needs kids. You should see the way he lights up with the grandkids are here. It is amazing to see. I love him so much, I even suggested to hubby that we could adopt or foster a child. He was not so keen on that idea. LOL


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I couldn't believe it when I saw these pictures of Cassie, and I have to tell you this. We have been looking for a second puppy and we have finally picked one out. She is black and tan like your little Cassie, and not only that, we picked out the name Cassie for her as well. She is 10 weeks old this weekend and we are going to pick her up next weekend. I just couldn't believe it when I saw these photos - she is a dead ringer for your little girl.

Now what are the chances of this happening?


Sandi.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sandi Kerger said:


> I couldn't believe it when I saw these pictures of Cassie, and I have to tell you this. We have been looking for a second puppy and we have finally picked one out. She is black and tan like your little Cassie, and not only that, we picked out the name Cassie for her as well. She is 10 weeks old this weekend and we are going to pick her up next weekend. I just couldn't believe it when I saw these photos - she is a dead ringer for your little girl.
> 
> Now what are the chances of this happening?
> 
> Sandi.


Oh Sandi that is too funny. My Cassie was formerly Cassidy. I hope your Cassie is as sweet as mine. We can compare notes. LOL Who is your breeder?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is such a doll!!!!!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I am from Western Canada, so my breeder is from Western Canada - about a 45 minute drive from where we live.
I just think that is so funny, I think it is a good sign - maybe we will spell the name different - like Kassy?

And the funny thing is, we went to our breeder looking for a little boy, cause we have a girl already, but this little Kassy just stole our hearts when we saw her - she is quite a character - a real go getter - is your Cassie like that?

Sandi.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How adorable especially her with your rescue! And how fun there will be two to watch grow up on the forum


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sandi, she is just like that. She is going to do great in the showring. She has personality plus plus. She walked in and took over. Well mostly, Zoey is still on the fence and Bella said she could be princess since she was not giving up the Queen crown. LOL She is so much fun. She walks around totally fearless.

Amada it will be fun watching them all grow up.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a female Havanese already and she is definitely the Queen of our house - spoilt rotton - so I am hoping she gets to remain the Queen.

Fipsy has met her once and she was all over her trying to play with her. Fipsy was not that interested, so I am hoping that is going to change when we get our Kassy home.

Your Cassie is just beautiful.

Sandi.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

I vote for new pics! Surely Miss Cassie met the Easter Bunny yesterday!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

No Easter Bunny here yesterday. The kids were all busy so we just took it easy and went out. I miss having my kids small most around the holidays! I should have some new pictures though. I forgot to get pictures of her last bath. She is getting much better about those since she is getting them so frequently. I'll try to get the pictures off the camera and uploaded tonight or tomorrow.

Sandi it will work out, it will just take time.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Cassie is SO adorable!!! I love love love her coloring! (You take fantastic photos!)


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are some pictures from this past weekend. She just gets cuter everyday.

Daddy's home (my poor screen)










She loves the camera too. When she hears the shutter she poses. Good thing my camera works fast. LOL










This is Tom with all the dogs on his lap. I just proved there is room for more. hahaha


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sighhhhh. She is just so cute. all 4 of them are great!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Missy said:


> sighhhhh. She is just so cute. all 4 of them are great!


Missy you need to catch up! LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Those pictures were great! I love little Cassie striking a pose all the time. What a little diva! LOL She was so cute on Tom's lap with the rest of the gang. Gabe is a doll too! No wonder she is love with him!! 

Tell cutie patootie Cassie I miss her! Give her some kisses from me!

Farah


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Those pictures were great! I love little Cassie striking a pose all the time. What a little diva! LOL She was so cute on Tom's lap with the rest of the gang. Gabe is a doll too! No wonder she is love with him!!
> 
> Tell cutie patootie Cassie I miss her! Give her some kisses from me!
> 
> Farah


Aw she misses you too Farah.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

If I have to put up new pics of Cash, we want new pics of Cassie!! 8)


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

No problem Farah, I will get some up this weekend, but I would like to point out that I have posted pictures since your last postings of Cash. Is he still the little heathen? LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Yep, he's still a heathen. 8) But a very sweet heathen. 8)


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

New Cassie photos. Also check the Body language thread for more.








Cassie and Gabe chillin'

Isn't she just the cutest! I'm not partial or anything. hahaha










Playing with Gabe in my white trash looking yard. The winter was hard on my grass.










Okay Farah! Now we need cash photos!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Cassie is darling! I know you are partial...but she IS the cutest thing! 

Cash pics soon, I promise!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hurry hurry!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gabe and Cassie are both so sweet!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Some new pics of Cassie going to have to start a new thread since she has a new baby sister. I can't believe how much she has grown! I love the picture of her sleeping with her butt in the air. She and the baby had been playing hard and she just passed out. hahaha


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL love he last one! Her face is irresistible


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That last one is hilarious! She's such a cutie.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

She is always so sweet and funny.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

the butt up in the air, oh my, that is too cute! Cassie is adorable, she's got the coloring I go absolutely goo-goo over!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Cassie is just to cute for words! Little furbabies just melt my heart.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

There is just something about a black and tan, those eyebrows! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE Cassie!!! Look at those eyes. And "eyelash" on that 2nd picture! swoon.......


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks she is terrific little girl.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I *LOVE* those photos!:grouphug:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my...what a cutie. The butt in air picture was my favorite.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

That one is my favorite too Sharlene. She was so tired. LOL


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh what a cutie pie ^_^ I love what you wrote on her tag "Reward if found" very smart  I am making new tags for my fluffs in the coming days and I think I will add that sentence too. Thank you for the idea

Kat


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, actually Farah had that tag made before shipping her to me. They have so many tags on their collars it is a wonder they can hold up their heads. hahaha The reward tag, rabies, akc, Avid or home again, AKC care tag and one from my local humane society. Plus they are all chipped. I'm just a touch paranoid!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love all the pictures, your pack is just beautiful.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Got some video today. I'm going to have to learn how to do youtube. LOL OF course my videos usually make people a bit sea sick. Perhaps a dramamine before viewing. LOL

Thanks Sandy.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

She's looking great!! She's completely adorable, but I'm a little biased. 8) 

LOVE the shot of the tushie in the air. SO funny! Sometimes they just sleep where they fall!

We do the REWARD IF FOUND on all our tags. I actually just make a bunch of tags that say that with my phone number and put them on all the dogs...they are all the same, so doesn't matter who wears what. AND it works! I've had a couple of my aussies escape the fence over the years, and that tag gets people to call right away! My cats even wear them. 8) 

Thanks for the pics, Cassie is gorgeous. LOVE HER!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Farah, this little girl is just the sweetest, funniest thing. She can jump on the recliner all by herself and she is starting to lose her teeth. My baby is growing up too fast. LOL She stole my heart. She really has the best little personality!


----------



## sweetface (May 13, 2010)

So, so, so cute and what a face!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you. She is doing really well with the confirmation training. Much better than I am. Every time she is not right it is because of me! LOL She just loves to go. You should see her face when she does not get to leave the house with me. She is a little chow hound though so we have had to cut back a bit on her food, she was getting a little FAT! Just like her mama. hahaha


----------

